# Pokémon Heart Gold and Poké Soul Silver



## JPdensetsu (May 8, 2009)

_It's official. Pokémon Gold and Silver will be remade — something that was hinted at last weekend on Japan's Pokémon Sunday TV program. The tenth anniversary remakes will be called Pokémon Heart Gold and Poké Soul Silver — much akin to the Fire Red and Leaf Green Gameboy Advance remakes of Pokémon Red and Pokémon Green. The original Gold and Silver sold 23 million copies worldwide. Expect the DS remakes this autumn in Japan with newly added elements._

Via Kotaku

- Screencaps can be found at ds-scene.net. *Don't use them on other sites without asking me!*


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 8, 2009)

It was about damn time, Nintendo!

*claps energically*


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 8, 2009)

Thank you nintendo and pokemon company for making this remake cant wait to see the new features and videos of this remake thanks for this great news DieForIt


----------



## Maz7006 (May 8, 2009)

*claps along*












Oh Happy Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for this, need to finish Platinum first xD


----------



## Pendor (May 8, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Thank you nintendo and pokemon company for making this remake cant wait to see the new features and videos of this remake thanks for this great news DieForIt



You mean GameFreak?

The Pokemon Company is responsible for the merchandising stuff, AFAIK.


----------



## blooddrake (May 8, 2009)

F*ck yeah! nice move nintendo


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 9, 2009)

They got my last pokemon game; I'm getting Soul Silver since I have beaten Pokemon Gold when it first came out.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2009)

Soul Silver FTW! Heart Gold sounds weird.....


----------



## Sstew (May 9, 2009)

Awesome, Thank You Nintendo!.

On a side note, I think the names could have been better though.

I beat Gold... So I might be tempted to get Silver, we'll see.


----------



## Cablephish (May 9, 2009)

Awesome. Can't wait to see how this turns out.

I'd rather get Silver, just because Lugia is the shit.


----------



## Zav (May 9, 2009)

uh 2 islands back again? hopefull we get Jhonto and Kanto else ill kill


----------



## DeMoN (May 9, 2009)

Awesome.  Now to start waiting for the English version which will probably come out fall of next year.   *cries*


----------



## Nerdii (May 9, 2009)

Finally!!!! God, everyone has been waiting for a Gold and Silver Remake!!!

Oh, unless you count Pokémon ShinyGold a remake. (BTW, ShinyGold is a fake game)


----------



## mervyn797 (May 9, 2009)

don't worry people. we'll translate the game


----------



## lord0fshred (May 9, 2009)

*shits every pair of pants* 
*yanks off sunglasses*

my god.


----------



## PikaPika (May 9, 2009)

This is just too amazing to even try to express with words, so I'm not even going to try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Skyline969 (May 9, 2009)

Oh great, *another *Pokemon game. At least Gold and Silver are the two I played the most... but if they remade Crystal, that would be something to see.


----------



## Joe88 (May 9, 2009)

heart gold & soul silver
the naming could have used a bit more effort


anyway, cant wait


----------



## Zarkz (May 9, 2009)

THIS.GAME.WILL.BE.AWESOME! can't wait four Soul Silver, its going to be poketastic


----------



## PettingZoo (May 9, 2009)

I have been waiting ever so long for the remake of Gold and Silver (Joto region p0wns all). F*ck pirating this, I'm gonna buy it.



Spoiler












































































































  FUCK YEAH!


----------



## iPikachu (May 9, 2009)

FUCK YEAH

and that lugia icon looks so cute.

..

but wait...

on what console?! o_o



(DS PLZ DS PLZ)


----------



## Cermage (May 9, 2009)

and suddenly. 



Spoiler



its going to be a DSi exclusive. unlikely but it could be nintendo's way of forcing everyone to the DSi


----------



## PKInferno (May 9, 2009)

The original games had me waiting every day for new berries and stuff to forge pokeballs, good times. I'll definitely be buying Soul Silver, maybe Heart Gold too.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 9, 2009)

I beat ya to it (not here) but its good news all the same.
I REEEAAALLY want them to do this right.


----------



## SoLuckys (May 9, 2009)

i'm so excited, cant wit for release date(i hope its not a dsi exclusive *crosses fingerz*)


----------



## Maz7006 (May 9, 2009)

Hopefully they will make a 3rd aswell, usually that's the Pokemon style, i.e. Silver, Gold, then Crystal; Diamond, Pearl; Platinum, hopefully Nintendo wont be forcing the DSi on us with this game though :S


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 9, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Hopefully they will make a 3rd aswell, usually that's the Pokemon style, i.e. Silver, Gold, then Crystal; Diamond, Pearl; Platinum, hopefully Nintendo wont be forcing the DSi on us with this game though :S


Thing is, this is a remake. They didn't remake Blue or Yellow version for FireRed and LeafGreen so I doubt they'll remake Crystal...not that I wouldn't want one >.>

But I'm excited. Nintendo is going to get my money this time around.


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2009)

Nice to see they actually did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully it lives up to the expectations!


----------



## War (May 9, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They technically DID remake Blue. Pokemon LeafGreen.


----------



## napoleon76 (May 9, 2009)

F*CK YEAHH!!
Thanks Game Freak!!
You DO know Pokemon doesn't actually belong to Nintendo technically right? wait, if Pokemon doesn't belong to Nintendo in Japan, why does that mean it deosn't come out on non-nintendo consoles, PAA screw it, GSC REMAKE WHOOT WHOOT!!


----------



## Maz7006 (May 9, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly my point, but i see Raiyu245's speculation, your probably right, these are just remakes:S o well ill just get both


----------



## Searinox (May 9, 2009)

Okay so naming's not genius. Neither was FireRed and LeafGreen. But they were awesome games nonetheless. Like many others I've been waiting for this for ages. Nintendo made me happy. Also +2 to my Pokedex since Lugia and Ho-oh had become unobtainable.


----------



## MicShadow (May 9, 2009)

This news is beyond awesome. It exceeds the capibility to be described with words

Pokemon Gold And Silver. Hell yeah!

(except for the names, they suck)


----------



## Shebang (May 9, 2009)

Oh my god! A remake! And at the same time a sack of rice toppled over in China! Very important events, those two, indeed.

shebang


----------



## agentgamma (May 9, 2009)

mervyn797 said:
			
		

> don't worry people. we'll translate the game


Or we could wait and translate a game that isn't going to be released in English - even though Heart Gold and Soul Silver aren't officially announced to come to NA, they probably _will_ - Pokemon is one of Nintendo's biggest franchises after all.


----------



## mik3andik3 (May 9, 2009)

the gold and silver series were the best XD
travelling between kanto and johto regions was awesome ~
hopefully that taking a picture of yourself for your player card is optional tho ~ i dont have a DSi ~.~


----------



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

1. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! (I'm so excited for this, now there's a reason I just need to get a DS again LOL)
2. I can't wait for the new features. Fighting Red in high definition (well not really but you get the picture) FTW.
3. I just hope they changed it that I won't be able to use Totodile throughout the whole game (I feel dirty myself)...
4. I can't wait to hear the remade music for the Ice Cave (while I'm on that, I hope they made the puzzle more complicated and fun)


----------



## teonintyfive (May 9, 2009)

F*ck yeah! This was my favourite GBC game! (I still have both Gold and Silver cartidges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I remember playing with my brother all the time (he had silver, I had gold)!


----------



## spiritofcat (May 9, 2009)

They should remake Fire Red and Leaf Green again for the DS too!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 9, 2009)

Oh hell no. Don't we have enough Pokemon games already? When will Pokemon ever die? 

After all, it's the same repetitive thing over and over and over again. I wouldn't mind if the game play mechanics were different and the stories are a lot more interesting, but damn for the last 10 years, it's been the same thing save for sprites, graphics and packaging.


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Oh hell no. Don't we have enough Pokemon games already? When will Pokemon ever die?
> 
> After all, it's the same repetitive thing over and over and over again. I wouldn't mind if the game play mechanics were different and the stories are a lot more interesting, but damn for the last 10 years, it's been the same thing save for sprites, graphics and packaging.



I'm sure Pokemon will live even after most of us die.


----------



## Lubbo (May 9, 2009)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> 4. I can't wait to hear the remade music for the Ice Cave (while I'm on that, I hope they made the puzzle more complicated and fun)



yea i remember back when i was like 7 i had so much trouble with that Ice Cave and i do it now and i can do it in 15 seconds


----------



## pilotwangs (May 9, 2009)

Oh my God yes!


This better come out AFTER my exams, otherwise i'll fail all subjects.


----------



## megawalk (May 9, 2009)

HOLY MACKARELS
it finally happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i am soooo happy for this announcement
now i am sure all 493 pokemons are obtain-able 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i can't wait to see it in the stores


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 9, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind. It's futile...


----------



## Gman 101 (May 9, 2009)

Shebang said:
			
		

> Oh my god! A remake! And at the same time a sack of rice toppled over in China! Very important events, those two, indeed.
> 
> shebang



That sack of rice could've helped the workers employed in my factory...

Back on topic: I. Just. Collapsed. Mainly because of the disappointing name of Gold. However, this is epic news. Now, if they keep the original entirely in tact, with Kanto and such, I will... can't think of something epic at the moment... >


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 9, 2009)

I really really hope they have less pokemon in this game.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LeafGreen was a remake of *drumroll* Green. (Thought the name might be a hint...) They kept the original Cerulean dungeon from the Japanese R/G. They never remade "Blue" version (be that the Japanese version OR the international version that we know as R/B)


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 9, 2009)

i haven't actually played pokemon but i feel it's boring but i am pretty sure i am wrong but good to see everyone is using the square enix method of remaking games like the port of ff2 for gba and remake/port of ff4 ds


----------



## eltrut (May 9, 2009)

I read about this on Bulpapedia the other day before it was official they had pretty much sussed it out due to the hinting to it in the episode last week.

My pants were collectively shat.


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I really really hope they have less pokemon in this game.



That's a good suggestion!
Never thought about it, but that would be a good feature.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 9, 2009)

I am truly excited about this game when it's released in japan I'm going to download heart gold then when it's localized im buying soul silver.

BTW does anyone know how I can watch Pokemon Sunday?


----------



## Youkai (May 9, 2009)

I still don't see why everyone is so happy about a REMAKE

i would definietly prefer a new game instread of an old one ...

what will they do next year, a remake of the red and green remakes maybe ? as long as ppl are happy with the remakes -.-


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I still don't see why everyone is so happy about a REMAKE
> 
> i would definietly prefer a new game instread of an old one



We just got Platinum, that's a new one.


----------



## Youkai (May 9, 2009)

---- 

meh damn laggy and now double post ...

----


----------



## Youkai (May 9, 2009)

how is platinum a new game ? its just diamond and pearl with a small new area -.-


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 9, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> how is platinum a new game ? its just diamond and pearl with a small new area -.-




Platinum is a "New" game but it's just enhanced from Diamond and Pearl


----------



## Soplox (May 9, 2009)

SoLuckys said:
			
		

> i'm so excited, cant wit for release date(i hope its not a dsi exclusive *crosses fingerz*)




In the official website say DS not DSi 

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/info/game/g090508_01.html


----------



## Pokestar (May 9, 2009)

i have heard of one of my friends that there will be 610 Pokemon in the Dex , i think that might be true because of the Pokemon not being added from the gba games of them , the Dex in platinum goes from fire red so it is more or less true. i hope the graphics can be better than platinum , because the 2D characters and that stuff is really gettin on my nerves


----------



## Searinox (May 9, 2009)

I honestly found the naming after colors a little weird when I was first introduced to Pokemon games. "Pokemon RED and BLUE... what?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm starting to see a pattern here. 1 new gen with 3 games + 2 pair remakes on both GBA and DS.

What really gets my mind spinning is what they might change.

Will they raise the Pokemon levels decently? 50 for a Champion was way too low. What about evolution paradoxes? Some wild and trained pokemon(Lance's Dragonites) were lower level than they should exist at!

What about bonus content. We can all expect a frontier. What about new islands? Would they contain hints to future Hoenn or Sinnoh plots like FR/LG did? And would you be able to get Pokemon 252-493 anywhere? Sevii islands made FR/LG the largest games in terms of area size, dethroning the original Gold Silver and Crystal games for the first time. Hoenn and Sinnoh were also smaller than Kanto + Sevii. Will the new remakes be back on top?

What do they plan to do about Crystal? If tradition stands there will be only TWO remakes. Whereas Crystal had a much more alive story and was the first game to set the standard of centering the story around a legendary.

Pokemon Sunday is tomorrow... I soooooo badly hope we get some screenshots or answers...


----------



## hacker07 (May 9, 2009)

HEll YEAH!! I loved the classic versions! Now this!


----------



## Rowan (May 9, 2009)

oh shit oh shit oh shit
just jizzed my self


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 9, 2009)

Here is the official announcement of the new pokemon remakes:


----------



## Domination (May 9, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Here is the official announcement of the new pokemon remakes:



Hehe too bad its in japanese...... But their expressions and actions were funny


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2009)

awesome i cant wait


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2009)

Cool, I would get both if there are exclusives for each version, but if they are almost the same, I would get Silver.


----------



## iResilient (May 9, 2009)

Wow, it's about time. x] Gold was my first Pokemon game that I played probably 6 or 7 years ago. I'm definitely getting the Gold remake. Pretty excited for this game, not going to lie.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 9, 2009)

Heart Gold? They could have done better than that......but who cares, I am extremely hyped for the remakes.Too bad it's going to take forever to reach NA.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 9, 2009)

I always wanted to burn through Team Rocket in the Radio Tower with an Altaria and now it's possible.  Lets hope the Celebi event from Crystal is obtainable minus the cell phone and maybe something utilizing the DSi instead.


----------



## Segatron (May 9, 2009)

yes, the first pokemon game I owned is finally getting remade


----------



## Anubis (May 9, 2009)

Great news.
Can't wait to pirate it.


----------



## megawalk (May 9, 2009)

Pokestar said:
			
		

> i have heard of one of my friends that there will be 610 Pokemon in the Dex , i think that might be true because of the Pokemon not being added from the gba games of them , the Dex in platinum goes from fire red so it is more or less true. i hope the graphics can be better than platinum , because the 2D characters and that stuff is really gettin on my nerves


i reconsider that as a "Unconfirmed and Untrue" 610 sounds unlogical for a remake as DPP is the latest 3 that continue the series of pokemon and the count up to 493 so it sounds illogical
but graphics better then platinum i reconsider as "Possible (Very maybe)"
also i wonder if they have the old cellphone system in it ?
woulda be funny to see my old friend mr cellphone back


----------



## Dizzy Doom (May 9, 2009)

I think everyone here is forgeting that "heart" and "soul" are translated and not localized names. Maybe they will change when they come here.
If they do, I'll go for Gold, either, I'll go with Silver.


----------



## Dark_linis (May 9, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Awesome.  Now to start waiting for the English version which will probably come out fall of next year.   *cries*


going by the usual release pattern, we'll probaly get it next spring


----------



## Deadmon (May 9, 2009)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Pokestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the cell phone is back, there better be an option to turn it off so it doesn't interrupt you while you're hatching eggs!


----------



## Taik (May 9, 2009)

Definitely getting Heart Gold !
Still...why HEART and SOUL ?!
And why Gold's logo is a heart but Soul is lugia lol

Anyway I think that HO-OH>Lugia so well I don't think they will let you get lugia AND HO-oh so....


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2009)

i just came.


----------



## ThommyDude (May 9, 2009)

nice.. finally some good remakes... there hae been other good ones but... these are probbably the best.
hope it wont take to long.. w00t


----------



## Fat D (May 9, 2009)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Will they raise the Pokemon levels decently? 50 for a Champion was way too low. What about evolution paradoxes? Some wild and trained pokemon(Lance's Dragonites) were lower level than they should exist at!


Not only that, but they evolved in comparison to their R/B/Y counterparts while the level dropped. And I consider the reason that the Elite 4 were not the end of the game as with R/B, but a mid-game opponent. Think of it - FR/LG added the Sevii Islands and its Elite 4 is weaker than that of the original games. Platinum made the Battle Zone part of the storyline instead of some post-game explorations, and we see a weaker Sinnoh Elite 4 compared to D/P. And G/S/C, with a whole new world after the Elite 4, had the weakest 13374+1 in Pokémon history.


----------



## Dizzy Doom (May 9, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> Definitely getting Heart Gold !
> Still...why HEART and SOUL ?!
> *And why Gold's logo is a heart but Soul is lugia lol*
> 
> Anyway I think that HO-OH>Lugia so well I don't think they will let you get lugia AND HO-oh so....


These are Ho-Oh's wings, in the shape of a heart.
Also, if we can't get Lugia at the whirpools place, then we should be able to get another pokemon there.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 9, 2009)

wait

*puts down GBC*

wat.


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 9, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> Definitely getting Heart Gold !
> Still...why HEART and SOUL ?!
> And why Gold's logo is a heart but Soul is lugia lol
> 
> Anyway I think that HO-OH>Lugia so well I don't think they will let you get lugia AND HO-oh so....



HeartGold's logo is Ho-Oh's wings forming a heart, as far as I can tell. And in the original games, you could get both birds in both games, although Lugia was lvl40 and Ho-Oh was lvl70 in Silver, and the other way round in Gold, IIRC. I'll be deciding which version to get almost exclusively based on their exclusives.


----------



## kevenka (May 9, 2009)

Woot Woot!


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 9, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Played the originals when I was in like second grade I think? This will be good as long as they don't add all the new pokemans and just keep it to Jhoto and Kanto!

PS: Japanese TV is retarded. That is all.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 9, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!! Played the originals when I was in like second grade I think? This will be good as long as they don't add all the new pokemans and just keep it to Jhoto and Kanto!
> 
> PS: Japanese TV is retarded. That is all.



I'm sure the 3rd and 4th generations are in the game.

Not retarded but in a class of it's own.


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I always wanted to burn through Team Rocket in the Radio Tower with an Altaria and now it's possible.  Lets hope the Celebi event from Crystal is obtainable minus the cell phone and maybe something utilizing the DSi instead.



Am I the only one in the world who liked the cell phone?

IT was great!!!!


----------



## imz (May 9, 2009)

This will be sooooo much better than D/P


----------



## Zerrix (May 9, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not alone!
I liked it, too and I'M 100% sure this will be included, too!


----------



## mucus (May 9, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALRIGHT!!! Finally, I think you and I are the only 2 who liked the cell phone(y).

But I doubt that it will be in this iteration of pokemon


----------



## Zerrix (May 9, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure it will be included with updated features.


----------



## mastertop101 (May 9, 2009)

is everyone being sarcastic?


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 9, 2009)

mastertop101 said:
			
		

> is everyone being sarcastic?


I wasn't, the commercial is so incredibly stupid.

Though, I'm pretty sure people ARE excited for this.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 9, 2009)

OMGF I LOVED THIS GAME! This was my favorite one, mainly cuz of the double region features and whatnot. Who's jumping up and down for this one?


----------



## Islay (May 9, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong 
http://gameboy.ign.com/objects/016/016831.html

there was a GBC pokemon green game.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 10, 2009)

It's about time


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 10, 2009)

- nevermind


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 10, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=152...p;#entry1967568

First screenshot!


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

Its pretty amazing to see G/S in 3d and full color!


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 10, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=152...p;#entry1967568
> 
> First screenshot!


lol, I already have 17 screenshots of the pokemon sunday show, including screens of the game. Will upload them later.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 10, 2009)

First video out..


----------



## kevenka (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the upload!!


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> First video out..



Oooh so your starter follows you around? Cool.... Yellow


----------



## DeMoN (May 10, 2009)

That's really awesome if it will follow you around the whole game.  In Platinum, your starter could follow you around only in the Amity Square.  

Can't wait for this game, unfortunately a year from now sounds about right.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 10, 2009)

Pokemon Yellow all over again...


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 10, 2009)

Thanks cockroach man for this video i will diffidently buy this game


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 10, 2009)

Okay, I edited the mainpost. Screens of the show can be found: here. Don't use them anywhere else without asking me!


----------



## Soplox (May 10, 2009)

Update

* Game logos revealed (already shown on official website)                                                         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* General game date revealed: Fall 2009 (already shown on official website)
* New artwork for Cyndaquil, Totodile and Chikorita revealed
* Similarly to Pokemon yellow, your starter will follow you at times (see picture to right)
* Game footage shown! (picture to right)


----------



## Sstew (May 10, 2009)

I cant wait I loved this one best of the series. For all of you that say you started Pokemon with this game, get Red or Blue if you havent played it, Its amazing.

Not sure I like that the starter is going to follow you, but my Totodile will look cool walking behind me.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 10, 2009)

this might actually make me get some pokemans again


----------



## Jdbye (May 10, 2009)

Who drew that pic in the news post? It's cute... I like it.


----------



## cubin' (May 10, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Oh hell no. Don't we have enough Pokemon games already? When will Pokemon ever die?
> 
> After all, it's the same repetitive thing over and over and over again. I wouldn't mind if the game play mechanics were different and the stories are a lot more interesting, but damn for the last 10 years, it's been the same thing save for sprites, graphics and packaging.




Just don't play it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've played every generation of pokemon games all the way through not including remakes. Gold and Silver were so awesome I'll definitely play either Heart of Soul. 

I hope it's not just a graphical update and they add new stuff. More challenging puzzles would be great but I doubt that'll happen with the casual gaming revolution under way. DAmn those casual gamers.


----------



## Pip_X (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 10, 2009)

fixed, also that video has already been posted..


In case anyone wants to watch a bit of it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 10, 2009)

Thank you and Damn you!

Thank you for releasing this, but DAMn YOU for releasing this after I had my DS stolen!!!!


----------



## Smartpal (May 10, 2009)

Yipee! *jumps around like a mad man*


----------



## Mei-o (May 10, 2009)

Gen II=Best Pokemon Gen ever 


Gold for me, though I don't really like the fact that Heart Gold doesn't sound very manly...





Lugia is overrated.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 10, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Yipee! *jumps around like a mad man*


I'm guessing you're the guy in your avatar.


----------



## War (May 10, 2009)

Omg, the Pokemon follows you around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what happens when it evolves and stuff? It would be badass to have a Typhlosion following me around everywhere.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Omg, the Pokemon follows you around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe we get to surf on a ferraligator too.... OMG.... wait then what happens to raichu in yellow?


----------



## War (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't evolve Pikachu, silly! You need him to learn Quick Attack so he can beat Lt. Surge's Raichu, which doesn't know Quick Attack because he evolved at a low level.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> x.domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry i only played yellow up to misty.... well i still want to surf on ferraligator


----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Yellow, your Pikachu refuses to evolve. Try a thunderstone and watch.


----------



## Mei-o (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's too cute to evolve" is what happens.


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2009)

u know we have diamond/pearl -> plat (enhanced) on DS
now we have gold/silver (enhanced)

will we be seeing ruby/sapphire anytime soon? from gba to our ds?

or how about Y/R/B on our ds anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or better yet the entire pokemon family on our ds even those that were from the gameboy, yay so we have red/blue/yellow enhanced enhanced versions also known as firered and leafgreen enhanced versions? ?


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> u know we have diamond/pearl -> plat (enhanced) on DS
> now we have gold/silver (enhanced)
> 
> will we be seeing ruby/sapphire anytime soon? from gba to our ds?
> ...



But nintendo is horrible at naming! They may come out with names like Pokemon SunRed and MoonBlue


----------



## DeadLocked (May 10, 2009)

Pokemon is amazing.
Even GTA Chinatown Wars didn't have this much publicity when it was announced. 
Oh yeh FAQ Why don't Nintendo change the game, it feels like I've played it 5 times before.
Answer: Why fix what ain't broken? It's like Marmite, love it or hate it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW that gameplay video is amazing, but sorry guys, I don't think the starter will follow you throughout the whole game I think it might be just until you have to go to Mr. Pokemon and deliver that package/letter.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Pokemon is amazing.
> Even GTA Chinatown Wars didn't have this much publicity when it was announced.
> Oh yeh FAQ Why don't Nintendo change the game, it feels like I've played it 5 times before.
> Answer: Why fix what ain't broken? It's like Marmite, love it or hate it.
> ...



So i cant surf on my ferraligator?


----------



## DeadLocked (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could always surf on Feraligatr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow's not that long to wait til we be playing this


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> x.domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.... I mean surf sitting on a ferraligator sprite.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> u know we have diamond/pearl -> plat (enhanced) on DS
> now we have gold/silver (enhanced)
> 
> will we be seeing ruby/sapphire anytime soon? from gba to our ds?
> ...



The problem with Red/blue/yellow is that its only one region 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the aim behind Soul SIlver and Heart Gold is very ingenious in my opinion. By making those remakes Nintendo are making remakes of Silver, Gold, Fire Red and Leaf Green. We still don't know what's in store. Hopefully the Sevii islands will be incorporated, i doubt it though, but at least we get a remake of 2 regions, i.e. Kanto and Johto. As for ruby and sapphire, only time will tell, i remember i enjoyed that series since it was the biggest, longest, and most complex pokemon game i have played. 

Anyway i could go for a Red/Blue/Yellow remake


----------



## DeadLocked (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it depends if they decided to implement the sprite of each pokemon you are surfing on into the game, but then here's the tricky part. Use pokesav to teach....hmm Charizard surf, surf on it and the game will freeze up? If they haven't put the surfing Charizard sprite in there it will prolly freeze up...or you'll be surfing on a MissingNo!!! No but honestly I think the little pokemon legs will get tired and by the time the you return to Prof. Elm's Lab they'll have to go back in their pokeballs XD Or...You have a soon becoming boring pokemon sprite following everywhere. __EVERYWHERE__ (even the bog)


----------



## Jdbye (May 10, 2009)

I've made up my mind. I'll preorder both versions in japanese as soon as possible.


----------



## jbondsr (May 10, 2009)

What they need to do is create an MMO-RPG for Pokemon.
Definite money maker. Not sure if they could do it on the Wii or DS, but definitely should aim for it on a future console.
I think the problem lies in that both systems don't have the space for updates, patches, and expansion sets.
Definitely could be done on PC if Nintendo was willing.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

jbondsr said:
			
		

> What they need to do is create an MMO-RPG for Pokemon.
> Definite money maker. Not sure if they could do it on the Wii or DS, but definitely should aim for it on a future console.
> I think the problem lies in that both systems don't have the space for updates, patches, and expansion sets.
> Definitely could be done on PC if Nintendo was willing.



What? MMORPG? The Wi-Fi battling is enough for me....


----------



## kevenka (May 10, 2009)

anyone remember the orange Islands? I hope they will add that to gold and silver =D


----------



## Gaisuto (May 10, 2009)

Nintendo has already said they're never going to make a Pokemon MMO. Main two reasons are the whole kids privacy is at risk thing, and the types of players that take the game way too seriously would hurt the game in the long run.


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> jbondsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be great!
You can take pokemons as your character,
equip swords or staffs or spears or clothes and kill another pokemon.

Come on. The gametype of Pokemon wouldn't fit that.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> x.domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we should be making mystery dungeon MMOs instead.... But seriously MMORPG Pokemon? Meh... go play maplestory or something


----------



## mrfatso (May 10, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that's true, most gamers want at least 2 region or more places to go to, instead of this boring place with just mewtwo at the end of their journey(part 1 if u didn't catch/train/evolved them all or final part if u have these and u just wish to grind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
i wonder if there will come a time when they just combined all the previous pokemon into one epic game, now that would be awesome if not pricy


----------



## Maz7006 (May 10, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Ya, that's true, most gamers want at least 2 region or more places to go to, instead of this boring place with just mewtwo at the end of their journey(part 1 if u didn't catch/train/evolved them all or final part if u have these and u just wish to grind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have always fantasized about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW there is some more updates about Heart Gold and Soul Silver, see http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pics.shtml, it seems that your starter follows you around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't remember that happening in Silver/Gold, anyway looks great


----------



## DrOMFG (May 10, 2009)

this is gonna be one big nostalgia orgy


----------



## superrob (May 10, 2009)

finaly!!!
Gold, silver and crystal was the BEST games ive ever played!
I cant wait to FINALY see this remake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I got 247 pokemon on my ORGINAL gold without cheating. I even got the rare ones like celebi.)


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 10, 2009)

Gameplay footage


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Gameplay footage



Erm... wasnt this posted several times already?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 10, 2009)

x.domination said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...No your lying!!!!!!

Anyways I am suprised that your starter follows you around. Nobody saw that feature coming...Did they?


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 10, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> x.domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I saw this video before on GBAtemp.


----------



## Domination (May 10, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure there were at least 2 with similliar footage in this thread.... And we were discussing about the starter following us in the last page lol.... But still....I WANT TO SURF ON A FERRALIGATOR SPRITE!


----------



## Hop2089 (May 10, 2009)

Now if they can enable the option of choose which Pokemon in your team to follow you but this is a good start.


----------



## Retal (May 10, 2009)

Why are you all having a fit over a remake. It's a game that we've already played. And if you haven't, you can play it right now. BECAUSE IT'S A REMAKE OF A GAME THAT ALREADY EXISTS.


----------



## superrob (May 10, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Why are you all having a fit over a remake. It's a game that we've already played. And if you haven't, you can play it right now. BECAUSE IT'S A REMAKE OF A GAME THAT ALREADY EXISTS.


Well you are saying something... maybe its just the fact that we all are too easy for Nintendo to attract ;P


----------



## Gullwing (May 10, 2009)

I haven't played these games so It's a good chance to do so


----------



## Zerrix (May 10, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Why are you all having a fit over a remake. It's a game that we've already played. And if you haven't, you can play it right now. BECAUSE IT'S A REMAKE OF A GAME THAT ALREADY EXISTS.



Nintendo wants our cash!
And please, we must do what they say!


----------



## Advi (May 10, 2009)

assuming they don't use the horrible D/P/P engine, this might be nice to see!


----------



## Trolly (May 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> assuming they don't use the horrible D/P/P engine, this might be nice to see!


Sorry geez, here are the first images (they're just in New Bark Town right at the start if you can't guess):


----------



## Sstew (May 10, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> assuming they don't use the horrible D/P/P engine, this might be nice to see!



Of Course it's going to use the D/P/P engine,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise its Pokemon Gold for GBA.
People wouldn't purchase it then.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2009)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why, Nintendo, WHY!


----------



## dinofan01 (May 10, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Trolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you so mad? Where you expecting anything different?


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I couldn't really play D/P/Pt because of the overall "slugginesh" feeling. A full 2D remake (like FireRed and GreenLeaf) would've probably solved that.

I have really fond memories of playing Silver when I was a kid, and they're probably gonna get killed by the hybrid 2D/3D engine of D/P/Pt.


----------



## Searinox (May 10, 2009)

Pt was fine but as an avid Pokemon player who used to play the games as soon as ROMs were out, when I wanted to start the 4th gen I started on Pearl and stopped playing after the third badge and didn't touch 'em again for an year. The time it took for trainers to walk up to ya, Pokemon to come outta their balls, moves to be used even with animations off, it was just way too slow for me. Pt fixed that. The only thing I can't understand why they ain't fixin is those goddamned weird pixel rows on the very edges of the screen. The DS screen is already small enough. -.=.-

EDIT: ...I just noticed the shade on that lightpost. These weren't there in D/P/Pt. Think they added extra shades for objects?


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 10, 2009)

OH!
Havent got a DS anymore, but this is great news indeed. Ordering a DSi.
(Dont really need GBA backward anymore...)


----------



## GameSoul (May 10, 2009)

Oh man, this is a dream come true (literally!) I want everything to be improved! Now, if there's lag in this game, damn you PC.


----------



## Nathan-NL (May 11, 2009)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> *Don't use them on other sites without asking me!*


Why should we do that? It's aired and your not the only one having screens, so how could you see the difference between your screen and an other one?


----------



## Domination (May 11, 2009)

NavadeHo said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its true i think gonintendo already has those screens. But then again, I think he wrote that when there were very little sites with the screens


----------



## Raestloz (May 11, 2009)

Oh HELL YES!

Now, if only they can fix the sluggish movement AND add more frames to the Pokemon animation, I'd kill for one

otherwise, Pokemon Crystal and vBoy 1.30 in my Nokia 6630 is worth alot more than one fucking late remake


----------



## Ryukouki (May 11, 2009)

more like overhaul all pokemon cries and then it will be a miracle


----------



## Tac 21 (May 11, 2009)

mervyn797 said:
			
		

> don't worry people. we'll translate the game



lol, and bail out midway like the last guy did due to stress-shitty people.

I don't care until it gets localized.


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 14, 2009)

Anyone guessing that the game will only have Kanto and Johto?

I think it will only have kanto and Johto, but you will be able to trade other regions pokemon.
Thats good enough for me. If they add more regions than thats just pure bonus.


----------



## BASS ULTRA (May 19, 2009)

By heart gold....I think they mean "Heart of Gold"

Personally I think Gold Heart and Silver Soul sound better.

And I should get shot for never playing the originals.


----------

